

Ask HN: Where to save passwords and api keys - emersonbroga

Hey guys,
I have several email accounts related to all projects and also several server root passwords, database passwords, api keys and secrets from many services, and those passwords are stored in the config files of it&#x27;s respective projects.
I want&#x2F;need to save those passwords in some place safe and with easy access. Any suggestions?
======
edoceo
There are various services that can provide a centralized storage for you.

I keep mine pretty old-school, keep them in text files, which I then print out
and file in a safe. Lately I've been encoding my text to QR codes before
printing, making re-entry a little easier.

------
voltagex_
KeePass on two USB drives.

